# Australians love their Country Music!



## Musicangel (Aug 10, 2012)

The increase of country music was born fundamentally in the part of the south of the United States as a derivative of tradition of the people. And as the opera, this received the wharf to Australia where it evolved as a musical independent genre. As well as the 20th century began, the rural songs of nature of the people have been granted in the way clear and executed with the guitars or the violins.

The origin of Australian country music saw the use of songs from 18th and 19th centuries. The topics that were popular in these songs changed isolation to the resistance, the solitude to the currents of air and of the floods in the wars. They even are present in the today words. With fortress storyline and the simple airs with strong melodies of choir and of the classic instruments it gave the only dimension to the country music.










A year 1970, the glory of country music has been seen throughout in the continent. New songs, new fastened, new topics and new artists were a few big reasons of this improvement. To next decade, so we admire the country music as the festival, the prices and the competitions have been organized to honor this musical semi-contemporary form. With the decade of the 90s on the rim, the country music saw the implementation of musical contemporary form too.

The individuals and the groups were getting formed and the result of the street increased. An obsession did in the rural part more than the urban civilization. It was the time in which the country music in Australia did to itself the Country music Australian Independent. Tamworth in the New Southern Wales did to himself the capital of Australian country music and the festival Tamworth was known in the whole world. The initial 21st century also contributed to the country music of a way as modern as possible as the use of the new instruments and especially conceived and of the collaborations with the global artists.

It is clear again that it is the same where the music is born, his accuracy is quite what makes it global. The roots of country music of America have the completely low importance when the veracity and the expressive form receive more importance. As well as a modern form to express the feeling and the fact of appreciating the life, the country music educated the norm of music folk as the ballads of arrested and the songs of bush. With the number of albums that was selling the height and of simple songs of alone being registered the daily and popular tradition it gave to the country music a place of national and global heredity in the culture of music.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

This reads like a bad Google language translation. I did look up more info about the *Tamworth Country Music Festival* based on your post. Sounds like a good time, cheers! Jan 18-27, 2013.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> This reads like a bad Google language translation...


From Australian to English??? (Only joking...)


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I take it that the use of "country" here is not in the sense of like American country music but more of native folk music? Or does the original poster mean it in the sense of "national" music? I'm kind of confused because the post is so poorly written, but in any case this clearly is just someone joining to spam the board to get members to check out their site.

Kevin


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

i like turtles


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Well then, we've got a few million Alabamans, Mississippians, my fellow Kentuckians, and - most particularly - Texans, who'll fit right in. Check your mail box in about a week, I'll be sending them Priority Express. No Returns./K


----------



## Exordiom (Nov 27, 2013)

Um, I don't really see the point of this tbh.


----------

